# صناعة الطائرات في العالم العربي



## meid79 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

في خلال شهور قليلة ماضية ؛ اعلنت الاردن و السودان والجزائر و السعودية و الامارات عن مشروعات وطنية لصناعة الطائرات ، وهذا اثار انتباهي ، و سألت لماذا ؟ واعتقد انه سؤال مشروع ؟ لماذا مشروعا قطريا وليس عربيا ؟ وهل ستدخل الدول العربية فرادي الي صناعة الطائرات ؟ وماهي الطائرات التي سوف ننتجها ولمن ؟ و ماهي الاهداف .. تكنولوجية أو عسكرية أو سياسية أو أكاديمية أو تجارية ؟ وليس هذا التقديم استنكارا لخطوة مرضية نحو مشروع عربي نهضوي ؛ أو انكارا لحق الدخول الي مشروعات تكنولوجية متقدمة ... انما هو مجرد استفسار ؟
استفسار اثارته تداعي الذكريات عن صناعة الطائرات في مصر ، واوراق لا املك حق نشرها اذ انها تفريغ لجلسات توثيق شفوي لتجربة صناعة الطائرات في مصر ، اجريت هذه الجلسات في نوفمبر 2003 بمركز الدراسات السياسية و الاستراتيجية بالاهرام . بمشاركة الدكتور محمد بهي الدين عرجون استاذ هندسة الطيران والفضاء بجامعة القاهرة ، و المهندس خالد الشيشيني رئيس مصنع الطائرات ، والمهندس حسن الجبالي رئيس مصنع المحركات ، والمهندس مصطفي صالح رياض رئيس مجلس ادارة مصنع الطائرات ، والاستاذ احمد بهي الدين الباحث بمركز الدراسات السياسية و الاستراتيجية بالاهرام.

ولكن قد يمكن تفسير اقدام بعض الدول علي الدخول في صناعة الطائرات بان ما يبدو غير ما يجري تحت السطح ؛ خاصة كالسودان التي هي في مفترق طرق ، وقد تحتاج حسبما تستدعي ظروفها الداخلية و الدولية الي وجود قاعدة صناعية وطنية توفر لها مقومات القوة بما يجعلها تستغني عن الخارج ، بينما الجزائر تواجه من حين الي اخر قلاقل ارهابية ، اضافة الي محاولة استثمار كوادر وطنية مؤهلة اوربيا وذات خبرات عالية .

التجربة المصرية 
بدأت التجربة المصرية في صناعة الطائرات بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية في اعقاب اعلان مصر دخول الحرب بجانب الحلفاء ضد دول المحور بينما كانت الحرب علي وشك الانتهاء لصالح الحلفاء ، و هي الحرب التي لم نعلن انضمامنا مبكرا فيها مع طرف ضد اخر علي اعتبار انها حرب لا ناقة لنا فيها و لاجمل ... لكن بدخولنا الحرب العالمية بجانب الطرف المنتصر ، استحقت مصر تعويضات من المانيا المنهزمة ، و كان التعويض انشاء مصنع للطائرات في مصر تم تفكيكه من المانيا لينتقل الي مصر ... بهليوبوليس لتبدأ انتاج طائرة التدريب الخفيفة ' مصر ' التي سميت فيما بعد بالطائرة ' الجمهورية '

ثم كانت حرب عام 1948 حافزاً لمصر ، لكي تشرع في إقامة صناعة حربية في عهد مصطفى نصرت وزير الحربية آنذاك ، والذي كان قد تخرج في مدرسة الحقوق الملكية ، أي كان مدنياً و لم يكن ضابطاً وهذا ما نراه اليوم في اوربا والولايات المتحدة ، وساهم الدكتور عبد الرحمن الساوي الذي يطلق اسمه الآن على أشهر مدرج بكلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة في إنشاء مصنعين للطائرات ،أحدهما لطائرات القتال والثاني لطائرات التدريب.

وقد شرعت حكومة مصر - من أجل إنتاج طائرات القتال - في التعاقد مع الشركة البريطانية دي هافيلاند في 17يوليو 1950، لإنتاج المقاتلة فامباير ، وقد إندمجت هذه الشركة - بعد تأميم صناعات الطيران البريطانية - في شركة (British Aircraft Corporation - BAC) التي اندمجت بدورها بعد ذلك في شركة (British Airospace) .

واستمر المشروع المصري الوليد إلى أن أعلن رئيس الوزراء مصطفى النحاس باشا إلغاء معاهدة 1936 مع بريطانياً، فكان رد الفعل البريطاني الإنتقامي إلغاء التعاقد معنا لتصنيع الطائرة المقاتلة ثم توالت الاحداث ما بين تقدم و تراجع حيث خاضت مصر تجربة مثيرة في صناعة الطائرات بعد قيام ثورة يوليو 1952 ، واستعانت مصر بخبراء المان لبناء صناعة طائرات مصرية .

وكادت مصر أن تصبح من الدول المنتجة للطائرات المقاتلة الحديثة آنذاك لكن التجربة لم تستمر لاسباب كثيرة ، ربما يكون من اهم اسباب ذلك التوقف ان هناك دول استخدمت كل الوسائل للحيلولة دون استمرار مصر في تجربتها الرائدة التي شارك فيها خبراء المان وهنود ... ثم قامت مصر في عام 1970بمحاولة تصنيع المقاتلة النفاثة السوفييتية 'ميج 21' لكن استثمارات ومخاطرات المشروع كانت أثقل من أن تقوم بها مصر آنذاك المنهكة اقتصادياً بعد نكسة 1967.

الهيئة العربية للتصنيع 
هى إحدى ركائز الصناعة العسكرية في مصر ، حيث تشرف الهيئة العربية للتصنيع على تسعة مصانع عسكرية تنتج سلع مدنية وكذلك منتجات عسكرية. قامت المملكة العربية السعودية ودولة الإمارات بإعطاء مصر اسهمها في الهيئة في 1993 التي بلغت قيمتها 1.8 مليار دولار وأصبحت الهيئة مملوكة بالكامل للحكومة المصرية. يعمل في الهيئة حوالي 19000 موظفا منهم 1250 مهندسا. تمتلك الهيئة بالكامل 10 مصانع وأسهم في اثنين من المشاريع المشتركة ، إلى جانب المعهد العربي للتكنولوجيا المتقدمة.

انشئت الهيئة العربية في 1975 بهدف بناء قاعدة صناعية و تكنولوجية متقدمة. شارك في التأسيس كل من مصر و قطر و المملكة العربية السعودية و الإمارات العربية المتحدة برأس مال يفوق بليون دولار. هذه البلدان انشأت الهيئة لانشاء صناعة الدفاع العربي المشتركة عن طريق الجمع بين مصر التي تحتوى على الادارة و قوة العمل الصناعية مع البلدان العربية التي تحتوى على النفط و المال والتكنولوجيا الاجنبية.

وكان من المقرر ان تقوم مصر بتصنيع الجزء الأكبر من الاسلحة ، و لكن الهيئة تعثرت قبل أن تتمكن من أن تصبح منتجا رئيسيا للاسلحة ، لان الدول العربية قطعت العلاقات مع مصر بسبب مبادرة السادات للسلام مع إسرائيل . أبقت مصر على اداء الهيئة من عام 1979 على الرغم من إعلان المملكة العربية السعودية بحل الهيئة . قام بعض اعضاء الهيئة بتجديد العقود العسكرية لتعود الهيئة للعمل تحت القيادة المصرية

تعمل الهيئة كمؤسسة مستقلة منذ 1979وتتألف من تسع شركات ، خمسة مملوكة بالكامل مصر و أربعة مشاريع مشتركة . تقوم المصانع المصرية بتصنيع القذائف والصواريخ ، واجزاء محركات الطائرات و المصفحات الناقلة للأفراد والالكترونيات والرادارات وصناعة الاتصالات و العتاد و تجميع الطائرات. هناك مشروعات مشتركة مع شركات فرنسية لتجميع المروحيات القتالية ومحركات الطائرات الهليكوبتر . هناك كذلك مشاريع مشتركة مع بريطانيا لتصنيع قذائف المضادة للدبابات ، كما أن هناك مشروع مع شركة كرايسلر لإنتاج سيارات جيب.

وكانت الهيئة العربية للتصنيع من افضل الصيغات لتكريس دور عربي في صناعة متقدمة كصناعة الطائرات تحتاج الي كوادر فنية نادرة مؤهلة و مدربة ، و تحتاج الي نفقات عالية دون مردود في البداية ، وتحقق للامة العربية مكانا و مكانة عالمية في صناعة الطائرات ، لكن التجربة لم تستمر طويلا ، و انفرط عقدها تحت معاول الخلافات السياسية ، لكن لا زالت الهيئة العربية للتصنيع في مصر تقوم بدور هام في صناعة الطائرات من خلال برامج و مشروعات مشتركة ، وقدمت طائرة تدريب مصرية بالتعاون مع الصين ..

المشروع السعودي 
أعلنت السعودية مايو 2009 عن عزمها تطوير وصناعة طائرات مروحية محليا، وذلك بعد توقيع عدد من مذكرات التفاهم مع شركات ألمانية. وتعمل حكومة المملكة من خلال مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية على تكوين فريق هندسي مشترك يعمل في مقر المدينة بالرياض للقيام بالتصميم والتطوير والتصنيع المشترك للطائرات، وذلك بعد أن وقّعت «العلوم والتقنية» مذكرة تفاهم مع شركة «إم كيه» الألمانية للطائرات المروحية.

وقال الأمير الدكتور تركي بن سعود بن محمد آل سعود نائب رئيس مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية، إن الطائرات المروحية سيتم تصنيعها محليا، وستكون من فئة الطائرات المدنية، والتي تبلغ حمولتها ما بين 3 و6 ركاب، مشيرا إلى أنه يتوقع دخولها للأسواق التجارية خلال 3 أعوام.

وتوقع الأمير الدكتور تركي أن يكون الطلب على هذه الطائرات كبير، مشيرا إلى أن إنتاج الطائرات بكميات تجارية سيخضع لمعايير السوق، لافتا إلى أن المرحلة الأولى من الاتفاقية الموقعة مع الشركة الألمانية تتضمن تطوير وتصنيع ذلك النوع من الطائرات. 
وكانت مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية قد أبرمت أمس توقيع خمس مذكرات تفاهم تستهدف تحقيق التعاون التقني والتصنيع المشترك بين مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية وعدد من المؤسسات الألمانية التي تشمل شركات ومؤسسات بحثية.

ووقع مذكرات التفاهم من جانب المدينة الأمير الدكتور تركي بن سعود بن محمد آل سعود نائب رئيس المدينة لمعاهد البحوث، مع ممثلي الشركات والمؤسسات البحثية الألمانية، في العاصمة السعودية الرياض بحضور رولاند كوخ رئيس وزراء ولاية هيسن الألمانية، والمهندس محمد الماضي الرئيس التنفيذي لـ«سابك»، والتي تمتلك نسبة في إحدى الشركات الألمانية، حيث شهد توقيع الاتفاقية الأولى لصناعة طائرات مروحية.

وتضمنت مذكرة التفاهم الثانية اتفاق «العلوم والتقنية» مع شركة «إم كيه» هليكوبتر وبالتعاون مع شركة «إس جي إل» إحدى كبرى الشركات في مجال المواد المركبة الكربونية, على تطوير الألياف الكربونية عالية الأداء, مع التركيز على أنظمة تقوية تعتمد على جزيئات النانو لاستخدام الطيران بشكل عام, دون أن تكون قاصرة على الطائرة المروحية الخفيفة التي تقوم على مادة من مركبات النانو، حيث ستكون تلك المروحيات مروحيات نقل تعمل بالتوربين والمكبس وتسع ما بين ثلاثة وستة مقاعد .

وستبرز تلك الطائرات في السوق العالمية بشكل متميز في ما يتعلق بمقاييس السلامة والراحة والأداء وكفاءة التكلفة والتصميم. وسيندمج فريق مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية بشكل كامل في قسم الهندسة التابع لشركة «إم كيه» للمروحيات. وسيعمل بشكل متزامن على موقع منشآت الشركة الألمانية وإقامة نفس المنشآت في المملكة، لخدمة المشروع المتقدم، والذي سينقل المعرفة إلى السعودية، ويكوّن عمالة سعودية عالية التأهيل، وفي نفس الوقت ينقل التقنية السعودية المتطورة إلى السوق العالمية.

في حين وقّعت «العلوم والتقنية» مذكرة التفاهم الثالثة مع شركة الهندسة الألمانية «آي إيه في جي إم بي إتش» للتعاون في مشروع أبحاث السيارات الألمانية المتقدمة وتطويرها عبر برنامج مشترك بين الجانبين للقيام بأبحاث دولية متقدمة، يحقق فوائد بعيدة المدى لهذه الشراكة المتنامية، ويسهم في تطوير التعاون مع الجامعات الرئيسة والمعاهد والمنشآت الأكاديمية الأخرى لتعزيز أهداف الجانبين الطموحة وتحقيقها.

ويتضمن الهدف المشترك للأنشطة التي تم التخطيط لها، تطوير مفهوم ابتكاري عالٍ، بما في ذلك استخدام المواد عالية التقدم التقني وتحديدا مركبات النانو والمواد البلاستيكية، لتحقيق تقليل الوزن للسيارات مع أعلى قدر من معايير السلامة. وحسب مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية فإنها تتبع سياسة استراتيجية متناغمة ومتينة لتشجيع التميز في العلوم لدفع التقدم التقني في منظومة عريضة من الاستخدامات بما في ذلك على وجه الخصوص قطاع الدفع الذاتي للمركبات والتحرك الفردي الصديق للبيئة.

وتعتبر شركة «آي إيه في جي إم بي إتش» إحدى الشركات العالمية الرائدة في الهندسة، وهي شريكة في صناعة المركبات وتضم القوى العاملة بها 4 آلاف فرد في كل أنحاء العالم. ووقعت مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية مع جامعة كاسيل الألمانية مذكرة التفاهم الرابعة للقيام بأعمال الأبحاث والتعليم في مجال بصريات تقنيات النانو بشكل مشترك، بما في ذلك الأنظمة الجديدة ذات الحجم الصغير جدا الذي يمكن استخدامه بكفاءة عالية في عدد من المجالات الصناعية.

وتتضمن تلك المجالات كاميرات النانو، ومصفوفات المرايا الدقيقة لتركيز ضوء الشمس للحصول على الطاقة، وحساسات النانو البصرية لمراقبة الصحة البصرية الخارجية كبديل عن دراسة عينات الدم، حيث تقوم تقنيات النانو البصرية بالتعرف على العلامات الحيوية في النفَس البشري أو الجلد. وفي المذكرة الخامسة وقّعت «العلوم والتقنية» مع مركز الأبحاث الوطني الألماني وجامعة فرانكفورت للدراسات المتطورة وجامعة جون فولغانغ غوته الألمانية, للتعاون في مجال تقنية معجلات الأيونات وتشمل تبادل العلماء والمختصين والكوادر العلمية بين البلدين من أجل البحوث المشتركة والتدريب وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات والتقنية, فضلا عن إقامة حلقات علمية ثنائية حول المشكلات التي تمثل أهمية عالية للبلدين, والدراسات المشتركة حول تطوير العمليات والطرق التقنية. 
ونصت مذكرة التفاهم على أن تكون مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية عضوا مؤسسا في مؤسسة فاير التي ستقام في دار «مستادت» في ألمانيا لأبحاث تفاعل الأيون مع مضادات البروتون، بالإضافة إلى المشاركة بشكل نشط وفعال في التجارب التي ستقوم بها المنشأة.

المشروع الاماراتي
بدأت شركة أبوظبي للتنمية (مبادلة) منذ يونيو 2009 ، في أعمال الإنشاء لمصنع مكونات هياكل الطائرات «ستراتا للتصنيع»، ليستهل نشاطه في العام المقبل.

ويعد تطوير إمارة أبوظبي لتصبح لاعباً عالمياً في قطاع صناعات الطيران أحد أبرز أهداف الرؤية الاقتصادية لإمارة أبوظبي 2030.. وتعمل «مبادلة» على الاستفادة والربط بين الإمكانات المتوافرة حالياً، وتشكيل شراكات صناعية، لكي تشكل مجتمعة قاعدة قوية متطورة لصناعات الطيران في إمارة أبوظبي.

وتشمل المرحلة الاولي للأعمال الإنشائية من منشآت «ستراتا للتصنيع» مصنعاً متطوراً يغطي مساحة 21 ألفاً و600 متر مربع.

وقالت (مبادلة) في بيان، إنه من المتوقع أن يبدأ المصنع بإنتاج المواد المركبة الهيكلية المتطورة للطائرات في الربع الأخير من عام 2010، فيما تواصل الشركة خلال الأعوام المقبلة إتمام مراحله الأخرى، التي تضم توسعات تصل معها مساحة المصنع الإجمالية إلى 60 ألف متر مربع.

ودخلت «ستراتا للتصنيع» في شراكات صناعية مع كل من المجموعة الأوروبية للصناعات الجوية والدفاعية (EADS) وشركة «أيرباص» وشركة FCAA النمساوية، وشركة «آلينيا أيرونوتيكا» التابعة لمجموعة «فينميكانيكا» الإيطالية.

وبموجب هذه الشراكات، سيتم إطلاق برامج لتصنيع هياكل الطائرات في المصنع الجديد، الذي تلقى حتى الآن طلبات مؤكدة يبدأ بها نشاطه تزيد قيمتها على ملياري دولار.

وسيقوم المصنع بتصنيع مكونات عالية التقنية لهياكل الطائرات من مواد مركبة تستخدم في بناء هياكل الطائرات من طراز «أيرباص» وطائرات «إيه. تي. آر» الصغيرة التي تستخدم بشكل خاص في الرحلات المحلية الداخلية.

ويتولى شركاء (مبادلة) في المشرع توفير الدعم اللازم لتطوير عمليات المصنع وإجراءاته، بالشكل الذي يتيح له استيفاء متطلبات الحصول على شهادات الاعتماد الدولية، تمهيداً لانتقاله لاحقاً إلى مرحلة إنتاج القطع الهيكلية الكبرى للطائرات.

ففي مراحله الأولى، سيركز المصنع على إنتاج القطع والعناصر المصنوعة من المواد المركبة، لكنه سيعمل بالتعاون مع الشركاء على تنمية قدراته تدريجياً، بحيث يضيف إلى أنشطته لاحقاً قسماً لهندسة هياكل الطيران، وقسماً لتصميمها، وقسماً ثالثاً للأبحاث والتطوير.

وتم تعيين روس برادلي في منصب المدير التنفيذي لدى «ستراتا للتصنيع»، حيث يترأس فريقاً من الإدارة التنفيذية العليا يتميز بخبرة واسعة في مجال تصنيع الطائرات.

وقد شغل برادلي سابقاً منصب الرئيس التنفيذي لاتحاد فارنبورو البريطاني للطيران (FAC)، قبل انضمامه إلى «مبادلة» في أكتوبر من عام 2008.

وقال حميد الشمري، المدير المساعد لدى وحدة مبادلة لصناعات الطيران، «إن إنشاء هذا المصنع يعد خطوة حاسمة لتحقيق واحد من طموحات أبوظبي، فمن خلال مصنع «ستراتا» تنضم أبوظبي إلى قائمة المراكز الدولية التي تزود صناعة الطيران بمنتجات الصف الأول من الأجزاء المستخدمة في بناء الجيل القادم من الطائرات المدنية، خلال العقد المقبل وما بعده».

وأضاف «إننا نخطط حالياً لإطلاق مبادرات في الأبحاث والتطوير، ستمنح أبوظبي موقعاً ريادياً في قطاع الطيران العالمي.. وسيتم تنفيذ مبادرات تعليمية وتدريبية لتهيئة كوادر مؤهلة من المواطنين والوافدين في دولة الإمارات، وتزويدهم بالمهارات اللازمة للعب دور في صناعة الطيران، التي تعمل «مبادلة» على استحداثها في أبوظبي».

وقال روس برادلي، المدير التنفيذي لدى «ستراتا للتصنيع»، «إن هذا الاستثمار في تأسيس منشأة متطورة ورائدة في مجال صناعة الطيران، سيعمل على تلبية احتياجات الأجيال الحالية والقادمة من الطائرات التجارية.. وستقوم «ستراتا» بتوفير أعلى مستويات المنتجات والخدمات لقطاع الطيران العالمي، لتدعم بذلك انضمام أبوظبي إلى مراكز صناعة الطيران عالمياً».

وقالت (مبادلة) إن «ستراتا للتصنيع» سيوفر أكثر من 500 فرصة عمل في اختصاصات عدة، تشمل المناصب التقنية، والهندسية، والإدارية، خلال الفترة بين عامي 2010 و2014، مع نموها لتوفير أكثر من 1.000 فرصة عمل بحلول العام 2020.


----------

